# Charge alternatives



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, my contract is up in about 4 weeks. Since it's a corporate phone and they'll pay for the upgrade it looks like I'm moving on from the Charge. First I'd like to thank any and everyone who contributed to my addiction to tinkering with this phone. I started out almost 2 years ago like many of you did thinking that Gummy was the best thing ever. Then I moved on to other stuff and finally many thanks to dwitherell for sticking around and making this phone better than Samsung and/or Verizon ever wanted it to be.

I'm curious to know if anyone has any experience with the newer phones out there? I've heard good things obviously about the GSIII, but what about anything else? Motorola Razr line? I really like the reviews and stuff I've read about the HTC DNA but I've never even had my hands on one or know anyone that has one.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

You should go to a Verizon store and feel the phones out, test them. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## craigsouthwick (Jan 4, 2012)

Just my opinion. Owning the Charge has made me think that battery life is more important to my happiness with the phone than performance. Obviosuly some amount of performance is important but on the balance I'd like the phone to last more than the phone have a little extra speed. Thanks to Tweaked my Charge does what I want it to do and and does it well. Unfortunately I can't rely on it unless I have a spare battery and/or an external charger.

Going to the store and playing with them is a great idea. How it feels and performs live is often the bottom line. But if I were buying now I'd be looking for battery life which would lead me to look at the Motorola Droid RAZR Maxx HD or the Samsung Galaxy S III.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

I hear the Note II and DNA have good battery life as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kintwofan (Dec 1, 2012)

The note 2 has a monster battery and is hands down the best phone out....if you can handle the size. My S3 was a beast and I easily got 4-5 hours screen time running Eclipse 2.1, with my extnded battery I would get over 9 hours! The RAZR Maxx HD is obviously great with battery life, but less tweaking available. Finally, the DNA from what I heard gets bad battery 3-4 hours screen. The battery is also not removeable and only 16gb memory without being able to add an sd card.


----------

